# You've gotta see this!



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Check out this report with pictures from Birmingham, AL! It's a hoot!

Catfish with a basketball 


http://www.birminghambassclub.net/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=289


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Might be worth trying tennis balls next time out for flatheads.  Do you think they would work better flavored and on the surface  or on the bottom.


----------

